# Any ideas on increasing horsepower for cheap?



## Derwain-Frontier (Aug 19, 2004)

I own a 2001 Frontier CC SE-V6 4x4 and i was wondering what would be a cheap way to increase horsepower? I already have a tornado intake that came with the truck.. 

Any suggestion?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Derwain-Frontier said:


> I own a 2001 Frontier CC SE-V6 4x4 and i was wondering what would be a cheap way to increase horsepower? I already have a tornado intake that came with the truck..
> 
> Any suggestion?


1) Take off the tornado... very carefully wrap it up in a brown paper bag, then throw it in the trash!

2) Remove the stock airbox and attach a cone type filter in its place... JWT Popcharger filter works great.

this would be the first steps.. many more to follow if you wish to go further.

Good luck,


----------



## Derwain-Frontier (Aug 19, 2004)

myoung said:


> 1) Take off the tornado... very carefully wrap it up in a brown paper bag, then throw it in the trash!
> 
> 2) Remove the stock airbox and attach a cone type filter in its place... JWT Popcharger filter works great.
> 
> ...


Oh really?.... didnt think about that.. ill give it a try.. what about performance chips, what do you think about those.. and also i've looked into the turbonator " www.turbonator.com "" i dont know if gives as many HP as it says..


----------



## Tan Frontier (Apr 5, 2004)

Derwain-Frontier said:


> Oh really?.... didnt think about that.. ill give it a try.. what about performance chips, what do you think about those.. and also i've looked into the turbonator " www.turbonator.com "" i dont know if gives as many HP as it says..


Don't buy that either. If anything buy a throtal body spacer and put that in (that is what I did for my 02 Frontier Crew 4X2 V6 Non S/C). Then get a better muffler. Alot of people will tell you to go flowmaster simply for sound. I found that Magnaflow is much better when it comes to performance. Next I would look into a better air filter. You can either go with a K&N drop in or with a "cold air intake" set up from K&N also. Next you might look into the spark plugs. Some say stick with NGK but so far I have had no problems with Bosch Platinum 4's. I am looking into other things for my truck at the current moment also. 

Good Luck,
Tan Frontier.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Derwain-Frontier said:


> I own a 2001 Frontier CC SE-V6 4x4 and i was wondering what would be a cheap way to increase horsepower? I already have a tornado intake that came with the truck..
> 
> Any suggestion?


Are You Ready for MORE power?
www.spencerlowracing.com
I run the intake and the exhaust. with advanced curve.
Stock HP to wheels was 159 and TQ of 184.
With the Intake and exhaust it went to 173HP and 194TQ
All this is 50 state legal and NISSAN accepted, as Spencer was a top NISSAN racer.
I am getting the 80mm TB next and as this system is a _matched_ mod, it should increase another 10HP to the wheels, with the same in TQ. We shall see.
There are also Cams and Headers available.
Just some ideas :thumbup:


----------



## BaLLZaCH (Nov 24, 2004)

myoung said:


> 1) Take off the tornado... very carefully wrap it up in a brown paper bag, then throw it in the trash!
> 
> 2) Remove the stock airbox and attach a cone type filter in its place... JWT Popcharger filter works great.
> 
> ...


LOL
Ohh here we go again with myyoung's unfounded frantics ...

Derwain-Frontier, dont listen to him.



First of all, these motors are VERY sensitive to heat. DONT remove your stock airbox and DONT use a cone filter. WHY ? Because I have TRIED THIS, and unlike Myyoung, I know that it is a BAD IDEA. The heat in the engine compartment kills the already underpowered 3.3 and is not worth the effort. All you need to do is remove the air intake silencer from your stock box to create a larger hole, and that way, it still pulls colder air from OUTSIDE the truck.

Yes, I do have an intake that I made on my S10, BUT, that motor is not as sensitive to heat as these 3.3's and besides, the stock s10 airbox has a TINY hole to breathe through.



ALSO, about the Tornado,
I would not go BUY one for $80, no, but I am smart enough to make one, which I did. And Myyoung, you are retarded bro. Thats all I have to say about that.



I just wanted to point out to everyone that this guy is telling you all unfounded information in attemp to sound smart, but he has NO CLUE.


Peace.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Derwain-Frontier There is no horsepower on the cheap


chimmike said:


> Horsepower costs money.



thats all that needs to be said


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Ballzach, grow up and take some damn spelling lessons. Sheesh.

myoung is right, those Tornado devices do NOT work and only serve to suck money out of your wallet and restrict intake airflow. I'd like to see even ONE dyno sheet that says otherwise. It's been tested repeatedly and proven NOT to work.


----------



## BaLLZaCH (Nov 24, 2004)

88pathoffroad said:


> Ballzach, grow up and take some damn spelling lessons. Sheesh.
> 
> myoung is right, those Tornado devices do NOT work and only serve to suck money out of your wallet and restrict intake airflow. I'd like to see even ONE dyno sheet that says otherwise. It's been tested repeatedly and proven NOT to work.






Riiiiiggghhhttt....


That's o.k. you dont have to worry about me here, because Ive realized that you ignorant son of a b|tches arent worth the effort.


Lol you make me laugh though.




And one thing before I dip out, Dyno sheets are 'proof', yes, but NOT REAL WORLD PROOF. The only real world proff you will ever get is if you TRY IT. Cars are not Dyno's. When YOU grow up and realize that, then you might be smarter than the rest.

Just because somebody can make a perfect 100 on a test does NOT mean they are smart. Use your head. Open your eyes.




Peace peace

Ohh yeah,
P.S. - Spelling lessons huh ? How about you all take some physics lessons, or automotive lessons, so that you actually know what you are arguing about.




I'm gone. I'm out. You will never see another post from me. Happy now ??
Peace !!!!


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

BaLLZaCH said:


> I'm gone. I'm out. You will never see another post from me. Happy now ??
> Peace !!!!


ummm, yes....


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

BaLLZaCH, you are an idiot if you think the tornado does anything helpful whatsoever.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

BaLLZaCH said:


> Riiiiiggghhhttt....
> 
> 
> That's o.k. you dont have to worry about me here, because Ive realized that you ignorant son of a b|tches arent worth the effort.
> ...



And your Nissan-based magazine can be found.....where?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

dumbass said:


> And one thing before I dip out, Dyno sheets are 'proof', yes, but NOT REAL WORLD PROOF. The only real world proff you will ever get is if you TRY IT. Cars are not Dyno's. When YOU grow up and realize that, then you might be smarter than the rest.


Holy dog shit, and here we've been wasting all our time dynoing the rally car everytime we make changes to see what gains we get and where they are and tuning accordingly. I didn't know we could just blast down the road and figure it out ourselves with our ass dyno. And of course, because we paid money for something, it must work to give more power, so why should we even worry about it? We should be able to just feel gains, because our brain wants to convince us that we haven't wasted our money on a piece of junk.

CN: Dyno = quantifiable way of measuring changes
Ass dyno = quantifiable way of convincing yourself you've spent the money wisely when you didn't.


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

of course when you have an itch in your ass yno the readings can be a little bit off


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

What an idiot... Taking a school test and dynoing a vehicle are nothing alike... HP/TQ measurements vs. memory and logic? Tells us what he made on _his_ tests...

And as for 'feeling it,' does that mean that, since my bro's beat-up '95 I-4 Cavalier feels fast vs. my 5.6L Armada, that means, that the Cavalier is faster? Damn, this whole time I thought 385lbs of torque was pushin' me pretty fast.. guess the Cavalier can get to 60 in less than 7.3 seconds...

:fluffy: :loser: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Goes to show that not everyone has a developed brain 

and ballzach got punked really bad so his butt itched and fucked up the dyno


----------



## I*HATE*STUPID*PEOPLE (May 3, 2005)

*?*

Honestly Who Is The Idiot ? 

BALLZACH used his head and made something that is the exact same as the one at the parts store, and it works. The only difference is that BALLZACH didn't pay $80.00 for his, he used common sence and the one you buy at the parts store has a box with a name on it and it comes in plastic and you pay more.

All you dipshits have done is sit here and dog him out and say it doesn't work. How do you know have you made it and tried it?

I think that until you actually make your own, Which I'm sure some of you don't have developed enough brains for that, I don't think you have the right to say it doesn't work.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I*HATE*STUPID*PEOPLE said:


> HONESTLY WHO IS THE IDIOT ?


You, for not knowing how to operate the caps lock.
Him, for claiming the Dyno doesn't tell you anything.
Him, for wasting time trying to make a copy of a device that doesn't work.
You, for backing him up on it.

the phrase "I am smart enough to make [a tornado]" is an oxymoron. The tornado is a piece of junk, just like everything else you see for sale on tv. End. Of. Story.


----------



## I*HATE*STUPID*PEOPLE (May 3, 2005)

Adam said:


> You, for not knowing how to operate the caps lock.
> Him, for claiming the Dyno doesn't tell you anything.
> Him, for wasting time trying to make a copy of a device that doesn't work.
> You, for backing him up on it.
> ...


I do know how to operate the caps lock, I'm busy excuse me .. 
That still doesn't make me an idiot. 

I'm not trying to make enemies in here, I'm just trying to say that maybe someone in here should have an open mind about some things and even if you don't agree with it atleast try and understand what they are saying before you call them an idiot, even if you disagree. 

Yes, I agree with ballzach and I think it was a good idea to atleast try even if it wouldn't have worked.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

I*HATE*STUPID*PEOPLE said:


> Yes, I agree with ballzach and I think it was a good idea to atleast try even if it wouldn't have worked.


Any mods want to confirm the IP address from this post is the same as BaLLZaCH's posts, not a big surprise there since he joined on May 3rd and jumps right into this thread to defend BaLLZaCH.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

They don't match, but I bet $5 it's a work computer or something. *shrug*

Good way to get a thread locked, don't you think?


----------

